
The best privacy policy I've ever read - NikxDa
https://ueno.co/privacy
======
GordonS
Maybe I just have no sense of humour, but I really didn't find this even
slightly amusing.

If anything, I found it _annoying_ to read through all the drivel to get to
the actually relevant parts of the policy.

I don't want pricavy policies to be funny - I just want them to clearly and
concisely disclose what PI they store and why they store it.

~~~
ivanfon
Same here - it was entertaining for a few seconds, but actually reading
through this - both because of the format and the styling of the page - is
incredibly tedious.

One of the best privacy policy's I've ever read is for tildes.net:
[https://docs.tildes.net/privacy-policy](https://docs.tildes.net/privacy-
policy)

It's written and organized very clearly, and, most importantly, views user
data as a liability instead of an asset.

A few snippets:

    
    
      Except when making a donation, third-party assets or scripts are never included on Tildes. Outside of those specific donation pages, using the site involves communicating exclusively with our servers.
    
      All personal information logged this way is deleted in 30 days unless: [legal obligations/TOS violations]
    
      Your information is used exclusively to operate Tildes. This includes providing the functionality of the site, analyzing usage, troubleshooting site issues, and investigating abuse. We never sell your information and Tildes does not have advertising.
    
      Tildes does not alter its behavior based on whether your browser sends a Do Not Track (DNT) header or not.
    

(it doesn't need to, it already doesn't track you)

------
marcantonio
I think DuckDuckGo still has the clearest, most to the point, privacy policy
I’ve ever read.

[https://duckduckgo.com/privacy](https://duckduckgo.com/privacy)

But as an employee, I’m biased. :)

~~~
GordonS
TBH, I find it a bit 'wall of texty'. I'd personally prefer it to be more
concise, and perhaps use bullet points to highlight the main points in each
section.

